# Usar un b52 para armar un subwoofer, servira?



## tegarg (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola.

Estoy queriendo armar un subwoofer para poner en mi piesa. para no perder lugar decidí ponerlo abajo de la cama (a ver quien hace el primer chiste) esto ya me limita en la altura de la caja, como máximo 30cm.
La próxima limitación es muy conocida y padecida por todos, se llama plata. No quiero gastar nada, pero como es imposible quiero algo barato. Para ver si existía lo que quería busque en mercado libre y lo único que encontré con una sensibilidad respuesta y excursión aceptables fueron los b52 IP - 1050 son de 10" supuestamente 200 w rms doble bobina de 4Ω sensibilidad 91 db, repuesta de 30 a 2000 hz. para mas datos: http://www.b52audio.com/producto_descripcion.php?accID=38

ese b52 esta $190.

les parece que por esa plata conseguiré algo mejor y que este les parece apropiado para el uso que le quiero dar?

el win isd dibujo esto

 

Por otro lado consigo unos leea de 25 W rms de 8" a $40, pensé que puedo comprar 2 y armar la caja pero desconozco completamente sus características el modelo es Línea HiFi 822-BF/AR.

espero sus opiniones

Saludos y gracias
Leonardo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Hay algo raro con la sensiblidad. En la página que linkeaste dice 91 dB/W/m y en la hoja de datos en PDF dice 87.53 db/W/m. Eso es mas del doble de SPL para igual potencia aplicada.   

Los Leea vas a tener que medirlos...

Saludos!


----------



## tegarg (Jul 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Hay algo raro con la sensiblidad. En la página que linkeaste dice 91 dB/W/m y en la hoja de datos en PDF dice 87.53 db/W/m. Eso es mas del doble de SPL para igual potencia aplicada.
> Los Leea vas a tener que medirlos...
> Saludos!


Si eso ya me lo imagine cuando vi que es imposible encontrar información sobre cualquier cosa de leea, igual es lo de menos, el problema es que dudo que lleguen a frecuencias bajas como para usarlos de subwoofer. hay unos de 10" a $100 de 50 w rms pero solo los venden de a pares igual que los de 12" de 100 w que pide $200.

lo de la sensibilidad es raro, pasa lo mismo con los de 8" en la pagina dice 89 db 1w/1m y en el pdf dice 85.87 db (2.83v) tambien te dicen z=2Ω si no me equivoco W=V²/R=4W. la verdad no se si son la misma cosa y porque es distinto el numero.


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Te fijaste los parlantes de 10 de Selenium, y en segundo lugar, los de Yahro? 
Eso si, en el caso de los primeros, fijate la linea profesional, 10pw3 por ejemplo... u 8pw3 el de 8  (41.68usd el de 8 y 60usd el de 10 , en deremate acabo de mirar).

Saludos!


----------



## tegarg (Jul 29, 2009)

Si los 10pw3 los conosco bastante tengo unos 3 y un 10pw2 que es de menos potencia, pero ahora no se cuanto estan saliendo. la ultima ves que pregunte estaban muy caros. Me parecen unos buenos parlantes. 
Estaba buscando de 4 ohm porque voy a usar una potencia de auto.
los leea ya me dijeron que estan bastante mal tratados, me había gustado la idea le los leea y no me parecían caros.

Sabes que me acorde que tengo un 15pw3 en casa sin usar en una caja desastrosa que trataron de usar para un bajo.
puse los datos en el winisd  y me da esta repuesta:

mira los litros de la caja!


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Y... los precios ahí te los puse. El tema es que sí, son de 8 ohm. Yo evito los parlantes de 4 ohm y las potencias para auto, siempre se diseñan con cosas en mente que no son la calidad sonora (se busca que "parezca" que suenen fuerte, que tengan linda apariencia, a costa de usar materiales no acústicamente ideales, etc etc etc, y las potencias.... bueno ni hablar de sus distorsiones, siempre mayores al 1% y con todos los problemas de cables gruesos y demás que se generan al usar solo 12volt).

Por cierto, quiero suponer que el 10pw3 y el 10pw2 son casi idénticos, pues me recomienda la misma caja el fabricante... En cuanto a los litros del WiniSD, no lo tengo muy claro pero suelo leer que da litrajes "exagerados". De todas maneras, veo que dice sintonizado para 24.24 Hz, y la FS de ese parlante, según Selenium, es 73Hz !
Yo estoy armando la caja que recomienda Selenium... 28 Litros  (460 * 195 * 315) y tubo de sintonía de 1,5 pulgadas por 7,5 pulgadas (del que hablo en el otro post...).

Volviendo a tu tema, no sé si se conseguirán fácil todos los modelos, pero viste los Bravox? (serían los Jahro para autos...)

http://www.jahro.com.ar/?id=10

En esta casa compré la otra vez unos Jahro línea automotor... (un modelo raro y lo tenían...)

http://www.audiotienda.com.ar/

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## tegarg (Jul 30, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Y... los precios ahí te los puse. El tema es que sí, son de 8 ohm. Yo evito los parlantes de 4 ohm y las potencias para auto, siempre se diseñan con cosas en mente que no son la calidad sonora (se busca que "parezca" que suenen fuerte, que tengan linda apariencia, a costa de usar materiales no acústicamente ideales, etc etc etc, y las potencias.... bueno ni hablar de sus distorsiones, siempre mayores al 1% y con todos los problemas de cables gruesos y demás que se generan al usar solo 12volt).
> Por cierto, quiero suponer que el 10pw3 y el 10pw2 son casi idénticos, pues me recomienda la misma caja el fabricante... En cuanto a los litros del WiniSD, no lo tengo muy claro pero suelo leer que da litrajes "exagerados". De todas maneras, veo que dice sintonizado para 24.24 Hz, y la FS de ese parlante, según Selenium, es 73Hz !
> Yo estoy armando la caja que recomienda Selenium... 28 Litros  (460 * 195 * 315) y tubo de sintonía de 1,5 pulgadas por 7,5 pulgadas (del que hablo en el otro post...).
> Volviendo a tu tema, no sé si se conseguirán fácil todos los modelos, pero viste los Bravox? (serían los Jahro para autos...)
> ...


todo lo que decís es muy cierto, pero es lo que hay. los 10pw2 son idénticos pero con una bobina mas chica si no me equivoco son de 100w. Los 3 los tiene un amigo mio en su casa, con el le armamos una caja muy loca que suena muy bien en lugares grandes es dificil de explicar mejor te paso un dibujo.

los del win isd no tengo idea, calculo que trata de hacerlo lo mas plano posible y hasta lo mas abajo que pueda.
mira lo que recomienda para el 10pw3.

y también la respuesta temporal

como ya dije antes, ese woofer me gusta pero el de 15" me parece un desastre. Tal ves porque nunca lo pude hacer sonar bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

tegarg dijo:
			
		

> los del win isd no tengo idea, calculo que trata de hacerlo lo mas plano posible y hasta lo mas abajo que pueda.
> mira lo que recomienda para el 10pw3.



No trata de hacerlo lo mas plano posible, sino que realiza los cálculos para ajustarse al tipo de perfil de respuesta que elegiste cuando creaste el proyecto.

El "tipo de respuesta" es esa lista desplegable que aparece justo antes de terminar el proyecto y que tiene unos "nombres raros"...al que todos le dan click al primero que aparece y ni miran que hay para abajo   

Yo entiendo que hagan eso, por que si no tenes la teoría de filtros y algo de conocimiento de electroacústica no vas a saber que corno te está preguntando. La opción que te ofrece por defecto es la que mas se parece a algo plano, lo que es bueno para HiFi, pero puede no serlo para sonido en vivo o esas cosas. El programa te ayuda mucho, pero vos sos el que tenés que elegir...y eso es lo difícil.

Y eso de los "volúmenes exagerados" está terriblemente relacionado con lo de arriba (y con la porquería de parlantes que venden ahora)...así que usar el WinISD sin estudiar un poco lo que te dije es para empezar a dar comentarios como ese que han escuchado o leído.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 30, 2009)

*ezavalla* , muy enclarecedor lo tuyo acerca del WiniSD  ;-)

*tegarg*, veo que ahora pusiste 73Hz, y te dió 29 litros... muy cercano a lo que recomienda Selenium (28). Por cierto, que medidas de tubo te puso en ese cálculo?

Muy locas las cajas que hiciste... las diseñaste "a ojo" o qué onda? Supongo que esa vuelta tipo caracol debe absorver lindo si está recubierta...


----------



## tegarg (Jul 30, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> *ezavalla* , muy enclarecedor lo tuyo acerca del WiniSD  ;-)
> 
> *tegarg*, veo que ahora pusiste 73Hz, y te dió 29 litros... muy cercano a lo que recomienda Selenium (28). Por cierto, que medidas de tubo te puso en ese cálculo?
> 
> Muy locas las cajas que hiciste... las diseñaste "a ojo" o qué onda? Supongo que esa vuelta tipo caracol debe absorver lindo si está recubierta...



si eso es a ojo 100% lo único que miramos que dieran los litros mas o menos y adentro calculo que algo le habremos puesto pero no me acuerdo. lo que si tiene que estar bien echa porque la primera la armamos con aglomerado y la tapa de atrás que esta justo enfrente del cono se aflojaba toda.
el volumen de 29 litros y la frecuencia de corte las puse yo por eso quedo distinto el gráfico, la frecuencia la puse hay  porque en el gráfico de la impedancia tiene un pico hay y también porque es la frecuencia de resonancia según selenium. si ves el de la hoja de datos y que que dio el programa son muy parecidos

ezavalla

los del win isd la verdad que desconozco porque no encontré absolutamente ninguna configuracion solo donde ingresas todo los datos del parlante y después nada mas, pones que tipo de caja queres y te calcula la caja y demás. despues de la que te arma el programa podes tocar los litro y la frecuencia de corte, también una de las medidas el tubo.
lo único que puede parecer raro es si apretas parámetros y te muestra todos los parámetros thiele small del parlante que elegiste o previamente cargaste. Capas que tengo otro win isd el mio es el WinISD beta 0.44.
la verdad que no encontré otra configuracion en lo que son cajas, esta lo otro que calcula filtros pero eso la verdad nunca lo use.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

Seeep...tarde me dí cuenta. Tenés que usar el WinISD v0.50a7 Alpha, que lo bajás del mismo lugar que el que tenés. No le des bolilla a lo de alfa, por que anda muy bien y es el que se usa, ya que tiene muchas posibilidades mas que el que vos estás utilizando.

Cambiando el volumen de la caja, estás cambiando el tipo de respuesta, pero en esta versión la elegís vos y el soft te pemrite saber cual es, mientras que en la que tenés vos es por prueba y error sin saber a donde vas a terminar.

Saludos!


----------



## ppaappoo (Jul 30, 2009)

segun la hoja de datos del parlante dice qe la caja debe ser de 35 litros y la profundidad de la misma es de 20 cm. qe teda re bien para pones debajo de la cama.


----------



## tegarg (Jul 30, 2009)

ppaappoo dijo:
			
		

> segun la hoja de datos del parlante dice qe la caja debe ser de 35 litros y la profundidad de la misma es de 20 cm. qe teda re bien para pones debajo de la cama.


 Ya pasamos por tantos woofer que no sabia de cual hablabas. Lo que no me convense es la sensivilidad, como dijo ezavalla en la pagina te dicen 89dB (1w/1m) y en su pdf te dice 85.87dB (2.83v) no se que es esa diferencia. Y tambien estoy viendo si con los $155 puedo comprar otra cosa.
me parece que para la semana que viene compro y lo armo, pero no se cual los que me gustaron por lo menos en los papeles son los audiofan tonhalle pero son medios caros.
 
saludos.


----------



## ppaappoo (Jul 30, 2009)

Mm donde dice "89dB (1w/1m) y en su pdf te dice 85.87dB (2.83v)" los db deben estar expresados de forma diferente. 

voy a buscar porque vi ese sub de 8" a 155 y me interesa.

PD. alguien tiene algun dato de contacto del vendedor de estos parlantes?, parece qe la casa qe los vende se llama AUDIOELECTRO[/url]


----------



## Gonz147 (Jul 30, 2009)

Espero que ya hallas descartado el b52, no sirve para nada...

Muchos usan subs de audio car para audio home (o como lo quieras llamar), en mi experiencia, todas las cajas que hice no sonaban nada en comparación cuando las probaba fuera del auto, no están diseñados para entornos que no sean un baul de un auto...

Yo pondría esos leea que te ofrecieron, si están sanos son un caño, se bancan mucho mas que esos 25W que declara, en una caja sellada tienen que andar bien.

saludos


----------



## tegarg (Jul 30, 2009)

Gonz147 dijo:
			
		

> Espero que ya hallas descartado el b52, no sirve para nada...
> Muchos usan subs de audio car para audio home (o como lo quieras llamar), en mi experiencia, todas las cajas que hice no sonaban nada en comparación cuando las probaba fuera del auto, no están diseñados para entornos que no sean un baul de un auto...
> Yo pondría esos leea que te ofrecieron, si están sanos son un caño, se bancan mucho mas que esos 25W que declara, en una caja sellada tienen que andar bien.
> saludos


los unicos woofer de auto que use al aire libre fueron los dos selenum exterme que tengo y la verdad que sonaban muy bien, pero bueno son unas cosas de 650 w rms, por si no me crees te dejo el link al pdf
http://www.e21.com.br/selenium/forc...utomotiva/extreme/extreme-12sw5-15sw5_new.pdf
dia 12"
2Ω+2Ω
sensibilidad 89db
dia de la bobina 4"
Eso si hay que alimentarlos. Ese dia use cuatro potencias de coche que decian ser de 1000w cada una(?)
y no me preguntes con que alimentaba las potencias.

Igual lo que decis es cierto el woofer de auto esta pensado para sonar en un ambiente mucho mas chico.
lo que desconosco es que cambia con otro woofer, cual es la diferencia fisica que los hace sonar en un lugar chico?
en cuanto a los leea le voy a ofertar y voy a ver si puedo parar y verlos capas que se puede rescatar alguno, por mas que no lo use ahora para esto estuve leyendo tanto de leea que si consigo alguno y por esa plata lo compro, mas adelante le encontrare un uso.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2009)

Aca tienes un buen Woofer, se banca 89db. Además es de confianza. Para tener en cuenta.

Saludos.

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/lab-12.pdf


----------



## Gonz147 (Jul 30, 2009)

obviamente un extreme suena fuerte en cualquier lado, son excelentes subs, una bomba, y con buen sonido, se usan para trió así que tranquilamnete lo podes usar para exteriores...

supongo que el cambio físico que haces referencia se manifiesta en los parámetros, están diseñados para usar cajas chicas, por ejemplo ese extreme de 15 con una caja de 60L ya suena terrible, no necesita mas...

ademas los sub de audio car muy raramente suenan bien por arriba de los 100Hz, si te fijas todos cortan las potes a 100 o menos, después se complementa con lo que llaman midbass...

Por eso, para mi mejor usar parlantes de bafles (los de 8 ohm, audio profesional le suelen decir) para audio hogareño...

saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gonz147 dijo:
			
		

> Por eso, para mi mejor usar parlantes de bafles (los de 8 ohm, audio profesional le suelen decir) para audio hogareño...
> 
> saludos



Yo prefiero usarlos también en auto... cómo? Amplificadores de 0.0015% de distorsión con LM3886 y similares, y la tensión?      Hay una fuente SMPS aquí mismo en los foros, para elevar los 12 volts  ;-)

Es uno de mis proyectos principales, pero aún no he tenido tiempo de hacer nada... Por lo pronto voy a hacer unos amplificadores con LM adentro de unos gabinetes de consolas XBOX, tienen muchos agujeros para ventilación, y una capa metálica, por lo que se hacen ideales para montar un par de ventiladores y demás.... ;-)


----------



## tegarg (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno yo tuve mucho tiempo dos 10pw3 en el coche, los selenium que hablábamos antes pero con las potencias de auto los 8 ohm no se llevan muy bien y en paralelo no los podía poner porque no se podía puentear la potencia par un canal solo.

Al final para armar el subwoofer voy a usar un pioneer de un amigo es medio raro porque esta echo para usar en la luneta sin caja, la hoja de datos no la pude encontrar pero de un foro copie estos datos:


ahora que caja armo, la única limitación es la altura, como máximo 30 cm.
Estuve mirando mucho los subwoofer de los dvd y estoy pensando en una bass reflex con el woofer para el piso algo como esto pero echo mejor de lo que lo dibuje.


alguna recomendacion, lo que quiero es que suene los mas grave posible como un subwoofer de home theater.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola muchachos. Utilizar un subwoofer de auto en un sub de teatro en casa es buena idea. Les paso un modelo que tengo en mi equipo y funciona muy bien. Yo lo tengo con parlante selenium bass de 8 pulgadas y anda muy bien.
La caja es algo complicada pero un buen carpintero la logra y tiene muy buena estetica.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## tegarg (Jul 31, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos. Utilizar un subwoofer de auto en un sub de teatro en casa es buena idea. Les paso un modelo que tengo en mi equipo y funciona muy bien. Yo lo tengo con parlante selenium bass de 8 pulgadas y anda muy bien.
> La caja es algo complicada pero un buen carpintero la logra y tiene muy buena estética.
> saludos
> Juan Jose


Sabes que ya me avían dicho esos selenium andan muy bien. La verdad que te quedo todos muy lindo yo tendría que modificar un poco la caja por el tema de la altura, decirme eso lo diseñaste vos o lo sacaste de algún lado, pregunto por el tema de las dimensiones y demás.
Tenia ganas de comprar esos selenium pero capas de 10" pero están +de $200.

las columnas son de una via o tenes un tweeter tambien. la caja de la foto sub-2 tiene dos tablas adentro, son para un refuerzo de las cuatro caras laterales? y porque tiene un agujero adelante y otro atrás? esas cajas para que Fs están echas?  
Después le voy a pedir a un amigo las fotos de la caja que armo el con 2 de esos selenium bass, es media rara y 100% echa a ojo. Cuando las tenga las subo

Gracias y saludos.
leonardo


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola, no el diseño no es mio. Son de un catalogo aleman que consegui hace unos años en bs as. el equipo completo es un home de dos frontales como los de la foto y un central con dos traseros mas chicos pero del mismo estilo.
Son de 2 vias, lo que esta arriba es un cono de madera tallada dentro del cual va el tweeter domo de 100 mm de diametro. Debajo van los parlantes woofer extendido de 6,5 pulgadas y todo con un crossover bastante plano solo para el tweeter. Son bafles omnidireccionales donde el sonido sale con  una cobertura de 360 grados. Pero si le separas el cono de madera es impresionante como cambia el mismo!. 
El subwoofer en realidad es para woofer de 10 pulgadas, pero yo tenia de 8 y suena espectacular. Lo tiro con un tda1552 y la salida del mismo home que sale solo para sub.

La frecuencia de cruce de las columnas es 2000 hz. Los componentes utilizados por mi son tweeter domo B52, woofer chino probass reemplazo de los minicomponentes aiwa. Lo mismo para los traseros y central. 
El sub es de 32 litros y una FS de 100 hz. Amplificador tda1562 q con alimentacion por una fuente de pc. 

te paso los planos y espero haber contestado todo.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## tegarg (Ago 2, 2009)

ahora si tengo un jbl gt82, les dejo los parametros del woofer:

La caja creo que seria asi:

La respuesta de esa caja y el group delay



Que opinan? que hay que cambiar?

saludos
leonardo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2009)

tegarg dijo:
			
		

> Que opinan? que hay que cambiar?



Poco y nada hay que cambiar ahí, a menos que pretendas tener graves que retumben (esos que dicen que "golpean" y que son espantosos). En ese caso, tendrías que modificar la caja para tener un pico sobre los 55Hz. El sonido de ese sub es *tipo* HiFi, pero los bajos no son muy bajos, por que la frecuencia de corte está en 45Hz y debería llegar hasta los 30Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## tegarg (Ago 2, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> tegarg dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esactamente queria llegar por lo menos a 30hz con -3db pero para eso empieso a perder ya en los 80hz y en treinta y algo sube un poco antes de irse en picada. otro problema es que los retrasos en el group delay se van directamente de la escala del grafico.
No creo que se pueda estirar la respuesta para bajo sin hacer algo raro.
saludos
leonardo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2009)

tegarg dijo:
			
		

> Esactamente queria llegar por lo menos a 30hz con -3db pero para eso empieso a perder ya en los 80hz y en treinta y algo sube un poco antes de irse en picada. otro problema es que los retrasos en el group delay se van directamente de la escala del grafico.
> No creo que se pueda estirar la respuesta para bajo sin hacer algo raro.



El problema es que los parámetros T/S de este parlante dan que es para una caja bass-reflex y tiene poca Xmax, así que por ahí no creo que llegues muy lejos.
Probá que tal funciona en una caja sellada y subite los gráficos para ver que pasa...

Saludos!


----------



## tegarg (Ago 3, 2009)

Abierta ya probé y queda peor.
el Winisd me da una caja de 8,8 litros y poniendo una de 15 litros da la curva verde

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2009)

tegarg dijo:
			
		

> *Abierta* ya probé y queda peor.



   
Sellada dije!

Saludos!


----------



## tegarg (Ago 3, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Sellada dije!
> Saludos!


Si perdón es sellada, no por que puse abierta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2009)

tegarg dijo:
			
		

> Si perdón es sellada, no por que puse abierta



Ahhh...bueno!
Y esas dos curvas (la naranja y la verde) son la respuesta en caja sellada?
Estan buenas para meterle la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz a ver que pasa, el unico problema es la frecuencia de corte que es tan alta, cerca de 90Hz y tenemos que bajar como una octava y media...hummmm

Con la caja de 15 litros (de cuantas pulgadas es el parlante?), andá a la ventanita del proyecto y en la oreja *EQ/Filter*, elegí un tipo de filtro Linkwitz Transform, pone un fp de 30Hz y un Qp de 0.8, aceptá y fijate que te queda. Subí la imagen de la rsta en fcia y de la potencia aparente del amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## javito557 (May 16, 2010)

hola espero alguien lea este foro! tengo un b52 15" 800w. use el programa win y me da los datos para una caja ductada, pero de donde saco las dimensiones de la misma y las medidas del ducto? seria de mucha ayuda gracias! leo


----------



## maxep (May 25, 2010)

lo tube y hacia desastre alimentado con 2 tda 1562... desastre le lamo yo a hacer temblar el techo de l acasa y la de las casas vecinas..
caja slot port 55l sintonizada a 35hz. hazme caso... por experiencia de armar muuchas cajas acusticas


----------



## javito557 (May 25, 2010)

hola capo me arias un gran favor pasandome las medidas!! y de paso si podes pasarme los datos colocados en el win. por que a mi me daba cualquier cosa el resultado. gracias por responder


----------

